# Big Musky Below Alum



## Ohio Ice (Feb 8, 2009)

I caught and released this monster today. I caught it below Alum in the spillway on a clown colored rougue. It was released alive. I also had a nice saugeye but it was snagged and i released it.


----------



## TerryMayberry (Dec 23, 2009)

Ohio Ice said:


> I caught and released this monster today. I caught it below Alum in the spillway on a clown colored rougue. It was released alive. I also had a nice saugeye but it was snagged and i released it.


Nice 'ski dude!


----------



## Ohio Ice (Feb 8, 2009)

Thanks. They were on fire today. I seen over 6 caught while i was there. There was a lot of Saugeyes caught but i feel that a lot of them were snagged.


----------



## "Big" mark the shark (Jan 21, 2010)

Very nice catch and great job on the release


----------



## skycruiser (Aug 7, 2009)

awesome fish!! did you get a measurement?


----------



## dfry16 (Mar 23, 2011)

thats a nice one! i cant believe how much the water has went down already since they stopped letting it out


----------



## Clayton (Oct 7, 2008)

Looks like the one I hooked and fought with the other day. Congrats!

_OutdoorHub Mobile, foughtthe information engine of the outdoors_


----------



## Eric E (May 30, 2005)

Congrats! Good job on the catch and release.

sent from my HTC evo


----------



## quagger (Jul 6, 2009)

Nice fish dave I bet that fish melted your vex when it showed up


----------



## mossboss (Aug 3, 2005)

Nice fish Dave! How fast were you crankin that rougue? That water was really movin early in the day.Jeff H


----------



## ovlo (Jul 3, 2007)

great looking fish


----------



## PGA Pro (Oct 13, 2008)

Nice fish Dave going to the big pond on Tuesday if you want to go. Hey did your buddy get you my trailor tag?


----------



## Carpman (May 18, 2005)

Very nice ski......they are hitting everywhere right now.


----------



## BrOnZeBaCk BuTcHeR (Jul 23, 2008)

congrats!!!!!


----------



## Jigging Jim (Apr 3, 2010)

Nice fish!


----------



## MDBuckeye (Sep 29, 2009)

Nice fish Dave.
Did it fight better than the one you caught on the short rod and hard water?


----------



## jiggerman (Nov 2, 2009)

Nice fish Dave i wish i could catch one like that.


----------



## jray (Jan 20, 2006)




----------



## jray (Jan 20, 2006)

will it work this time ? haha


----------



## 10fish (May 12, 2005)

JRAY- saw you pull that fish yesterday- nice job and thank you for putting her back. Did you see that guy getting dragged down river with the huge "ski"? That dude went for a ride


----------



## Fishin Finatic (Oct 22, 2010)

Good one jray!


----------

